# Intermittent loss of connection-SpeedStream 5360 & Linksys router



## gu1tar (Jan 14, 2008)

I have SBC DSL service-I lose connectivity intermittently-this has been happening for months. I have a SpeedStream 5360 product 060-5360-123, with a Linksys BEFSR41 router. The problem has regressed to where I must power cycle my PC (Dell 8250), the router, and the modem to get connectivity back. I read on a modem website that the 5360's replacement is the 5100a. Anyone know about this issue?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Nope, but if connecting directly to the modem still exhibits the problem, I'd talk to SBC about a new modem.


----------



## gu1tar (Jan 14, 2008)

johnwill said:


> Nope, but if connecting directly to the modem still exhibits the problem, I'd talk to SBC about a new modem.


Thanks-I got a SpeedStream 4100 from Best Buy, per SBC's advice-and it works. But....the support tech told me I'd have to configure the 4100 by accessing the address (192.168.0.1), and setting the PPP Location to Bridge Mode. I could not access the modem (an invalid address message was returned), either by bypassing my router (Linksys BEFSR41) or through the router, but I can access my ISP OK. I rerouted the RJ45 cable that goes from my PC to the router, directly to the modem, and my system tray showed a "network cable unplugged". My PC of course knows I have a local LAN, but I'm hesitant to change my LAN configuration in order to access the 4100 modem, seeing as how my internet connection works as it did previously. It seems that maybe the ISP takes it's cues from the router, not the modem. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Don't fix stuff that ain't broke!©

I suspect the reason they were mentioning this is that in the event you need to do port forwarding for some application or game, you'll have a problem. Right now you have two routers in series, configuring the modem in bridge mode solves that issue. You can leave it the way it is as long as that's not a consideration.

If you want to go farther in figuring this out, do this.

Connect directly to the modem (make sure you turn off the modem to change the connected device), and then do this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## gu1tar (Jan 14, 2008)

johnwill said:


> Don't fix stuff that ain't broke!©
> 
> I suspect the reason they were mentioning this is that in the event you need to do port forwarding for some application or game, you'll have a problem. Right now you have two routers in series, configuring the modem in bridge mode solves that issue. You can leave it the way it is as long as that's not a consideration.
> 
> ...


----------



## gu1tar (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for the information-I won't break anything that's not broken.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Good idea. :grin:


----------

